# Need Food Suggestions For Friend



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i have a dear friend who so wants to feed raw......and she tried. she really did try. 

i don't know if it's just her personality to overfeed and give her dogs the runs because of her big heart......(she cannot stand their look and tough love is out)...she cannot measure....she travels quite a bit...

her husband, who is also a sweetie, cannot measure...their dogs were constantly squirting or constipated.....and finally, before she had a nervous breakdown, i recommended she go back to kibble.

raw is simply not possible for this sweetie.....

there are foods out there....i know there are that she can still pour into a bowl but aren't quite kibble.

suggestions?


----------



## Gally (Jan 28, 2012)

How about a dehydrated raw like Ziwi Peak or The Honest Kitchen? They can be pricey though.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

that's kind of what i was thinking. which one do you think would be better? ziwipeak or honest kitchen? and are there others out there like ziwipeak, so i can give her choices?


----------



## Gally (Jan 28, 2012)

Ziwi Peak is top rated by a lot of reviewers. Air-Dried Dog Food | ZiwiPeak
http://www.dogstardaily.com/blogs/dr-ian-dunbar/pet-food-and-canine-nutrition-best-brands

Orijen has a new line of freeze dried food that looks promising. Freeze Dried Dog Food | Orijen


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

There's also K9 Naturals which is high quality freeze dried or dehydrated raw.

Vital Essentials also makes something similar.

Along the lines of Honest Kitchen...there's also Grandma Lucy's . And one other one that I can't remember the name of lol. There's also Stella and Chewys.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

if she overfeeds raw, what's from stopping her to overfeeding kibble?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

what about premade raw, bravo chubs aren't too expensive about $10-12 for 5 lbs (chicken), she can rotate between proteins.


----------



## marinak1982 (May 14, 2013)

Steve's real food is a great option! She can also get it shipped to her door or I second Bravo as well. Pre made raw is a much better option than kibble.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

She'll still need to regulate feeding a premade raw diet... Nature's Variety Instinct also makes a premade raw. It comes in chubs, patties, or kibble sized pieces.


----------



## marinak1982 (May 14, 2013)

Steve's Real Food comes in little frozen nugget size pieces as well and it's easy to figure out the required amount and just stick with it.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm going to speak about THK. If its important to your friend, they are only one of two feeds that are human quality. I believe it is on the website and ill find it if you need me to but they require all of the places they get ingredients from to be honest where they come from. You know I love the stuff and I always feel good about the quality, ingredients and the company. It's a smooth quality product compared to Grandma Lucy's. A few are higher protein and have more met: Love which is beef, Zeal which is fish and Embark which is turkey nd not as high protein as the other two.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I've used Primal freeze dried and the pups adore it. It is very (imo) expensive so they don't get it often. The "pieces" are large (in comparison) rectangles which expand a bit after soaking which might help your friend feel that she's feeding more. Even before soaking, 3 pieces _fill my pup's dish._


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

thanks for the suggestions....i will pass this on to her.

she's a very special lady to me.....knowing her as i do, this will work better for her and her dogs will be fine.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

bett, there is nothing to stop her from overfeeding. that was only one of the problems. her dogs could not make it through transition........for one reason or another, it was time for another solution.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

if she chooses honest kitchen, she should add in meat according the ratios suggested on the package. that's a whole lot of poop and not a lot of meat if you feed it as is. i don't have a problem with the product it's just not very meaty


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i agree, BearMurphy......she's going back to orijen.....her husband was laid off, so she went to a dry food that isn't sitting well with all of her dogs. and she has a range of dog sizes...

they did well on orijen.....she was trying to save some money........

i don't ever recommend kibble. you know me...LOL...but this was a special lady who has a special personality.....she tried so hard to do raw........she is one case where i was the one who recommended she go back to kibble.

she and her dogs are happier. it is not ideal. she knows that.....


----------



## milking dogs (Dec 13, 2013)

I just use give my bubby road kill. It's legal to eat now!


----------

